

Commit Keeps You Committed To Daily Tasks - nathanbarry
http://lifehacker.com/5878501/commit-keeps-you-committed-to-daily-tasks

======
nathanbarry
This is an iPhone app I made that was just covered by lifehacker. More
information here: <http://thinklegend.com/commit>

